# Need Help with DECA Setup



## tmcd83

Just had the Whole Home DVR (MRV) installation done this past week after going through 3 appointment cancellations by DirecTV due to equipment shortages (frustrating!). I also ordered the Video On Demand feature, but the technician didn't have the DECA Broadband converter to hook up to my DVR. (I had tried running an ethernet cable directly from the DVR straight to my router but it didn't work..it wouldn't recognize my wireless network. I was told that attempting to hook it up this way actually "disables" the DECA circuitry inside my HR24-100 DVR)

I called the field office after he left and they agreed to give me the DECABB and a 2-way splitter if I would come down and get it. I now have the equipment but I'm not quite sure on hooking it up since no instructions were provided. I'm guessing the 2-way splitter takes the incoming satellite signal and splits it between the DVR and the DECABB converter, with the DECA being powered by the 12V power supply they gave me. Does the ethernet cable now have to be run from the DECA to the router? OR, Does the DECA need to be plugged into the DVR's ethernet port?

I have attempted to hook it up both ways as described above but when I go through the set-up it still won't recognize my wireless network. I can see the green indicator lights are illuminated on the DECA (Power, NTWK, c.LINK) I'm using a Linksys Wireless-G router. In the set-up it asks you to select among "wired", "wireless", or "powered" configurations..But since I'm not clear on my setup configuration for the DECA I don't know which one to use.

It doesn't seem like rocket science..I just want to be able to have Video On Demand. What am I doing wrong? EQUIPMENT LISTED BELOW:

SWM Slimline Dish (Single-Wire)
21V Power inserter
1 x 8 splitter (only using 3 output ports right now)
HR24-100 HD DVR
H24-200 HD Receiver
H21-100 HD Receiver (with DECA 1MR0-01 installed [color white])
Office gave me: DECA Broadband Adapter #DECABB1MR0-01 [color black], with 12V power supply and Zinwell 2-way Wide Band Splitter #MSPLIT2R1-03

Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Merg

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You have the right equipment now. And you are correct that hooking up an ethernet cable to your HR24 will disable the internal DECA.

Since it sounds like you can have an ethernet cable running to the area of your HR24, let's do this:

Disconnect the coax from the HR24. Plug in the 2-way splitter. The outputs of the splitter should go to the HR24 and the Broadband DECA. The Broadband DECA outputs should be the power supply and the ethernet cable that goes back to your router.

Then on each of your receivers, go to Network Setup and Reset All (or something like that). That will cause the receivers to grab their IP address from your router and you should be good to go.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen

In addition to the above, you should choose "wired".


----------



## tmcd83

Merg,
YOU ARE THE MAN!! I configured it the way you described, rebooted all the receivers, and Voila..Video On Demand works and network is now active among all three receivers!! (Bob, Thanks for your assistance as well)

One last question: it seems that the DVR Menu is the only one that shows "ON Demand" in its list of options. How would I , or can I , access "On Demand" from the non-DVR receivers. They don't have "on Demand" listed when I press the MENU button.

TMcD


----------



## The Merg

tmcd83 said:


> One last question: it seems that the DVR Menu is the only one that shows "ON Demand" in its list of options. How would I , or can I , access "On Demand" from the non-DVR receivers. They don't have "on Demand" listed when I press the MENU button.
> 
> TMcD


The non-DVR's cannot access VOD as the shows are actually downloaded to the receiver and the non-DVR's do not have a HDD. In order to watch VOD on a non-DVR, you need to download it first to a DVR and then watch it via MRV.

- Merg


----------



## azarby

tmcd83 said:


> Merg,
> YOU ARE THE MAN!! I configured it the way you described, rebooted all the receivers, and Voila..Video On Demand works and network is now active among all three receivers!! (Bob, Thanks for your assistance as well)
> 
> One last question: it seems that the DVR Menu is the only one that shows "ON Demand" in its list of options. How would I , or can I , access "On Demand" from the non-DVR receivers. They don't have "on Demand" listed when I press the MENU button.
> 
> TMcD


On demand requires downloading to the hard drive. Since the non-DVR doesn't have a hard drive, it can't support VOD.


----------



## tmcd83

Thanks to all of you...I wish DirecTV had this great service. You've all been very helpful!

TMcD


----------



## lzhj9k

Remember that any unUsed ports on the 8 way splitter need to be capped off (Terminated)


----------

